# Balkan D Bol



## kratos1 (Apr 21, 2011)

In 2nd week of 20mg BP DBol. Can't tell a thing about it that it's working yet. Have you guys used this stuff lately. Perhaps it may take a little longer to feel the effects, I'm skeptical at this point.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd start questioning if it's real. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## Himik (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used balkan dbol and it was pretty decent, definitely began feeling it around day 3. Do you trust your source?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 21, 2011)

Take one of the tablets and put it on a table and push it with your thumb. It shouldn't break easy and if it does it should break into big chunks not a powder. Or at least that's what I've read about British dragon dbol. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2011)

20 mg a day need to give you for sure some better pump in gym! if gear is real!


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

should of went with GP dbols


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> 20 mg a day need to give you for sure some better pump in gym! if gear is real!



lmao yeah he should of went with your overpriced BD


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry i do not say that and please be nice! I respect you and him so please respect me also!


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

GETBIG11 said:


> lmao yeah he should of went with your overpriced BD



Maybe he should have and you wouldn't be  in here questioning if its legit or not. Maybe the next order will be good or the one after.

What he has is either under dosed or bunk. But i'm sure it is  worth every penny


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 21, 2011)

Himik said:


> I've used balkan dbol and it was pretty decent, definitely began feeling it around day 3. Do you trust your source?



I agree, I've had good results from Balkan products. Make sure you trust your source!


----------



## Himik (Apr 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> Maybe you should have and you wouldn't be  in here questioning if its legit or not. Maybe the next order will be good or the one after.
> 
> What you have is either under dosed or bunk. But i'm sure it is  worth every penny




Lol, GETBIG wasn't even questioning his own gear.


----------



## Himik (Apr 21, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> I agree, I've had good results from Balkan products. Make sure you trust your source!



I've had mixed results with balkan, i was really happy with dbol, however, their deca seemed under-dosed. Note: both were purchased from the same source, which i fully trust.


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

Himik said:


> Lol, GETBIG wasn't even questioning his own gear.



problem solved


----------



## kratos1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've always used PH's till this and I usually feel the PH's by now too. I read on a forum that DBol should make your tongue numb if left on there while dissolving. This does not numb my tongue whatsoever. It barely tastes bitter.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 21, 2011)

Bro 20 mg is not really alot of d-bol. And thinking its half life is 6 hours i would say up the dose.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 21, 2011)

This


----------



## GETBIG11 (Apr 21, 2011)

try to up the dose to atleast 30mg a day and split the dose. if you have 10mg tabs take 10mg in the morning and 20mg 1 to 2 hours before your workout. just for future reference get some GP dbols. there the best in the game


----------



## BigBird (Apr 21, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Bro 20 mg is not really alot of d-bol. And thinking its half life is 6 hours i would say up the dose.


 
True about 20mg not being much.  I got barely any noticeable pump from 20mg of Naposim Dbol - just the simple jump to 30 did the trick.  Furthermore, DBol half-life is actually closer to 4 hours, maybe 4.5hrs.


----------



## kratos1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll up to 40 to see if the stuff is legit and then back off to 30 if it is.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 21, 2011)

BigBird said:


> True about 20mg not being much.  I got barely any noticeable pump from 20mg of Naposim Dbol - just the simple jump to 30 did the trick.  Furthermore, DBol half-life is actually closer to 4 hours, maybe 4.5hrs.



My bad It is 4 hours


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am on day 16 with balkan dbols 50mg and I am a fucking balloon...up the dose!! Also taking test/deca, almost up 10 lbs.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would up the dose to 30-40mgs a day. Spread them out.


----------



## bighurt (Apr 21, 2011)

BP dbol is garbage which may be why it is so cheap. Some folks sell the stuff for $4 a box.  I would have to think that those who find it to work well may not know any better. There are prohormones out there that are way more effect/better than BP dbol. Gets some real dbol and not only will you love it but you'll also notice it taking into effect during your first workout.


----------



## Himik (Apr 21, 2011)

bighurt said:


> BP dbol is garbage which may be why it is so cheap. Some folks sell the stuff for $4 a box.  I would have to think that those who find it to work well may not know any better. There are prohormones out there that are way more effect/better than BP dbol. Gets some real dbol and not only will you love it but you'll also notice it taking into effect during your first workout.




Absolutely not true, real BP dbol is very potent, maybe it's time for you to change your source.


----------

